# Profitec E61 Flow Valve



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

HI All

I just watched on youtube wholelatte love demonstrate the Profitec E61 Flow Valve.

A little beyond my capabilities but looks interesting.

Has anyone used one on a Rocket? What was it like to install it?


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

I have the ECM version installed on my R58. Was very easy to install, needing only an adjustable spanner. Works perfectly. Both ECM and Profitec versions should work on a rocket no bother

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

